# An Important Harm Reduction Message



## MrEDuck (Sep 23, 2012)

There is currently a worldwide epidemic of PMMA (paramethoxymethamphetamine) and PMA (paramethoxyamphetamine) laced MDMA and pills. It's been showing up all over the world in large quantities. Whether this is caused by impure precursors or intentional adulteration by manufacturers is unknown, and ultimately unimportant. The fact is that it's out there and based on the amount of it and the wide distribution I am assuming this is not from a single source.
PMMA and PMA are very potent neurotoxins that can be fatal from a single dose. 
These substances do not react with or alter the results of a common Marquis reagent test. You need a Mandelin reagent to test for PMA/PMMA. They will give a reddish brown result. MDxx will give a dark bluish black/purplish black result as with Marquis reagent.
Please, please use test kits on any pills or molly. The cost of a test kit is insignificant compared to the value of your life. If you have a group you often roll with consider splitting the cost of the test kit to make it even cheaper. There is no reason anyone should die because they wanted to roll.
TEST KITS SAVE LIVES!!!


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the warning! Really, you should not take ANY X pills if you do not have one of these test kits. That goes for molly too... You don't know what's in it. I admit, I don't ever test my stuff, but I stick to molly (and very rarely), and I only do it after I hear word back from several other experienced people.

I personally have only met one person that used test kits. And I've met tons of people.... so it's a rare thing do for much of this crap is floating around... it really should be more common practice.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, test kits are vital with the quality of pills and the amount of RCs being sold as Molly. What's scary about this is that even a Marquis/Mecke/Simon triple test won't detect the pma/pmma. It takes so little to do a test and be really sure about what you're dosing. 
I've been pretty good about testing unknown products. One I'm very vocal about harm reduction and I never want to be seen as a hypocrit. And because I have a high tolerance for MDMA and am pretty sensitive to common adulterants so testing prevents a lot of bad experiences.
Pills especially have gone to shit more than I could have ever imagined. I remember over a decade ago talking with someone about how pills had gotten so bad people didn't even recognize good pills anymore. And those were good next to some of the shit floating around now.


----------



## SmokingTree (Sep 24, 2012)

Some bitch in my town was selling "Molly" until one of my good friends tested it and it showed up as bath salts otherwise known as MPVD or something like that.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Sep 25, 2012)

SmokingTree said:


> Some bitch in my town was selling "Molly" until one of my good friends tested it and it showed up as bath salts otherwise known as MPVD or something like that.


same in my town. I have a lot of friends going to a music festival in GA this weekend, I definitley need to pass the word along. This is terrible, world wide?! So PMA is a bi-product of making MDMA? And it needs to be washed out?


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 25, 2012)

It's not a byproduct of making mdma unless the safrole is diluted with something containing paramethoxyallylbenzene, which several other oils have. I can't wrap my head around the idea of literally making a poison that you know people will ingest. But because it's cheaper to make it ends up being used in making pills or cutting powders. One of the problems is you can't just wash it out. to effectively separate the two you'd need to do some chromatography. I simply can not understand the mindset of someone who values money more than the lives of others.
What makes PMA/PMMA so nasty is that the standard tests don't indicate it.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Sep 25, 2012)

This is crazy... So these Mandalin kits, do you know of a site? I've only found them at EZTest and it seems you only get two uses per *unit. If i got one I'd want more uses

*nvm, bunkPolice have it on there site, 50+ uses for 20$
http://www.bunkpolice.org/mandelin-test-kit/


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for putting the link up. That and a $50 dance safe triple test give you the ability to test a lot of samples for a reasonable price.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Sep 25, 2012)

SmokingTree said:


> Some bitch in my town was selling "Molly" until one of my good friends tested it and it showed up as bath salts otherwise known as MPVD or something like that.


On some real shit I might know who your talking about. I live in the NOVA area too isn't that ironic. And if you are indeed apart of NOVA I do know the girl who you are talking about.
Skinny white girl, named Angella about 28 sells Fake-Molly and KB. Her bud is also a rip off, bitch sold me a 8th of KB for $45 telling me it was Chron when I get Medicinal shit, like what the fuck really bitch


----------



## SmokingTree (Sep 25, 2012)

Trippy Mayne said:


> On some real shit I might know who your talking about. I live in the NOVA area too isn't that ironic. And if you are indeed apart of NOVA I do know the girl who you are talking about.
> Skinny white girl, named Angella about 28 sells Fake-Molly and KB. Her bud is also a rip off, bitch sold me a 8th of KB for $45 telling me it was Chron when I get Medicinal shit, like what the fuck really bitch


Holy shit yeah thats the one. yeah she got robbed tho just the other day outside of CVS in sterling park. Two goons got in the car and took a zip of her KB and hauled ass out of the car. Lol and the only reason they did that was because she sold one of them a gram of "Molly" for $85 and turned out to be her bathsalt shit. My dude looks at it and goes "Yeah this deff isn't molly" the two black kids go "Nah man we just got this from Angella we know its straight". My buddy puts it on the test and it showed up as bathsalts.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Sep 25, 2012)

This doesn't surprise me at all :/ I remember during the summer time when D Shock robbed her of a QP. A daily customer for months, just one day out of the blue robbed her of a QP. That was the week were she had that nasty black eye for a good two weeks or so, and then it was bloodshot red for another month or so...  I think she might be done selling now after this now.


----------



## SmokingTree (Sep 25, 2012)

ROFL! I remember when she had that shiner yo! I heard that someone robbed someone of a QP but I didn't know that was Angella! That explains her eye and how all of the sudden all of Sugarland was good for like 2 months straight lol.


----------



## SmokingTree (Sep 25, 2012)

Omg I cant stop laughing. I remember hearing stories that some dude stole the shit out of a drug dealer right in front of the Sugarland Complex's. They said that she dropped as soon as he hit her, lmao!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Sep 25, 2012)

I just sent this thread link to the guys who run Bunk Police. Hopefully they can help spread the word.


----------



## SmokingTree (Sep 26, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> I just sent this thread link to the guys who run Bunk Police. Hopefully they can help spread the word.


What is bunk police?


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Sep 26, 2012)

It's a couple of guys who dubbed themselves the "bunk police". They go to some of the larger music fest and venues, set up their tent on shakedown street and people can come and have their drugs (mainly MDMA) tested to see if it's an RC or not. They've reported something like," 80% of the "MDMA" at festivals this summer has really been bath salts." Super good cause, I try to be their rep in my town... Unofficially of course.


----------



## SmokingTree (Sep 27, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> It's a couple of guys who dubbed themselves the "bunk police". They go to some of the larger music fest and venues, set up their tent on shakedown street and people can come and have their drugs (mainly MDMA) tested to see if it's an RC or not. They've reported something like," 80% of the "MDMA" at festivals this summer has really been bath salts." Super good cause, I try to be their rep in my town... Unofficially of course.


Yeah I don't know what is up with all these bathsalts being sold as "Molly".


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Sep 27, 2012)

they were telling my friend at Electric forest that apparently people enjoy it. like they'd rather have that than molly!?


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks for the link vlrd.. just ordered a test kit and 3 extra tubes.. comes to like $30 after ground shipping.. not too bad imho...

and thanks for the caution mreduck...


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 27, 2012)

SmokingTree said:


> Yeah I don't know what is up with all these bathsalts being sold as "Molly".


It's pretty simple, bath salts are cheaper to buy than MDMA. They have similarly shaped crystals, taste bitter as hell, and other physical similarities. 

Racer I'd reccomend at least one more test, either Mecke or Marquis (ideally a triple test set of Marquis, Mecke, and Simon) to be truly able to determine the composition of a sample.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 27, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> It's pretty simple, bath salts are cheaper to buy than MDMA. They have similarly shaped crystals, taste bitter as hell, and other physical similarities.
> 
> Racer I'd reccomend at least one more test, either Mecke or Marquis (ideally a triple test set of Marquis, Mecke, and Simon) to be truly able to determine the composition of a sample.


 yah, i already have i think it's the marquis test mre.. i picked it up from dance safe awhile ago.. i only go the single test, do you think i should go ahead and order the triple as well??


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 28, 2012)

The two tests will do a pretty good job together. You can't tell MDMA, MDA, and MDEA apart but that's not that bad.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> The two tests will do a pretty good job together. You can't tell MDMA, MDA, and MDEA apart but that's not that bad.


 yah, i won't be pissed if i got either of those 3 substances in the place of mdma mre.. i would however be pissed if it were a bath salt or rc though..


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm not a fan of MDEA but that probably has to do with the last three letters.


----------



## SmokingTree (Sep 29, 2012)

Only buy Molly from a trusted source. You never know what you will get now days. Yes you can use test's that tell you what the substance is but it's a hassle to order online and what not.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 29, 2012)

SmokingTree said:


> Only buy Molly from a trusted source. You never know what you will get now days. Yes you can use test's that tell you what the substance is but it's a hassle to order online and what not.


 i trust no one and once you order a test, most of them can be used multiple times and what not.. i'd rather know anymore what i'm taking them simply taking some random chemical and wishing for the best.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 29, 2012)

Always test. Even Aldrich makes mistakes. Remember the study that said MDMA caused dopamine based neurotoxicity? The one where they mixed up MDMA and meth? A real professional lab fucked that one up. 
Test everything. It works out to be like $1.50 to do a full test. I'd rather waste that than $80 on some fucking "Molly" bath salts/RC flavor of the month.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Sep 29, 2012)

SmokingTree said:


> *Only buy Molly from a trusted source.* You never know what you will get now days. Yes you can use test's that tell you what the substance is but it's a hassle to order online and what not.


Thats what I thought, and then my trusted source got scammed and was selling RCs instead of MDMA. It fooled him, me, and every other person who ate it.


----------



## SmokingTree (Sep 30, 2012)

My sources NEVER buy anything but the real deal. My herb source up in Baltimore orders his Kush from Cali, and my Acid and other psychedelics source lives in Baltimore as well. But I know for a fact the one that buys the Hallucinogens gets it from a reliable source online. (Silk Road).


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 1, 2012)

SmokingTree said:


> My sources NEVER buy anything but the real deal. My herb source up in Baltimore orders his Kush from Cali, and my Acid and other psychedelics source lives in Baltimore as well. But I know for a fact the one that buys the Hallucinogens gets it from a reliable source online. (Silk Road).


I'm guessing you're a young guy, no older than 25, probably closer to 21.
Keep thinking your guys are infallible, it'll work great for you.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Oct 1, 2012)

SmokingTree said:


> My sources NEVER buy anything but the real deal. My herb source up in Baltimore orders his Kush from Cali, and my Acid and other psychedelics source lives in Baltimore as well. But I know for a fact the one that buys the Hallucinogens gets it from a reliable source online. (Silk Road).


 alright man. that just leaves more test kits for the people who actually want them.


----------



## Miss Sticky Flower (Oct 10, 2012)

Just recently tried the Full extract oil for my joint and muscle pain... working wonders and even though this forum is all about heady drugs, the oil is actually very theraputic and allows me to get relief without being completely stoned. <3 it and just wanted to share

The closer to a natural source the better and anything fabricated in a lab with harsh chemicals can be dicey and have unpredictable outcomes due to a lack of reliable research studies.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 10, 2012)

And what does this have to do with MDMA?


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a question. is there anything out there that has the same distinct taste/smell of real MDMA? I feel like there are some of us that can tell just through experience if something is MDMA or not. Even MDA didn't have the same smell/taste and that's a pretty similar chemical right? Maybe I'd be a good drug dog haha


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't tell the MDxx family apart by taste. It can also vary based on synthetic route. I wouldn't use smell and taste to make a positive ID.


----------



## Derple (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting, Duck. Might have saved a few lives already.


----------



## Ing0dwemistrust (Nov 19, 2012)

Stupid me bought "E" for the first time the other month without doing research on the pill, or getting my hands on a kit. I read up on it after only to read it had that bathsalt bullshit in it. I felt like shit the whole day after and my friend came back from school arly the next day sick to his stomach. I was pissed. Keep an eye out for yellow transformers.

Same guy sold my friend 18 tabs of straight up paper for a PS3 saying it was acid.

Theres so many shady people in my area its ridiculous.

I have no luck with E. First time i tried to buy it, the kid ran off with my money. Ive been wanting to try it so bad, if anyone knows any online vendors besides silk, PM me?


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Nov 23, 2012)

It saddens me to see that kids have to test their pills these days. Back when I was a party kid, we never gave it a thought. Every single weekend we'd go to a party, buy pills, and dance all night, and do a disturbing amount of other stuff on Sunday to keep it going. No one ever got sick, or worse. Bath salts? Wow. Whatever happened to a loving community of like minded people having a great time. Now you have to worry about getting poison like this. I'm glad the rave scene is all but gone, compared to what it was in the 90's, and even the early 2000's.Party safe little candy kids.Sorry most of you guys missed that.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Nov 23, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> It saddens me to see that kids have to test their pills these days. Back when I was a party kid, we never gave it a thought. Every single weekend we'd go to a party, buy pills, and dance all night, and do a disturbing amount of other stuff on Sunday to keep it going. No one ever got sick, or worse. Bath salts? Wow. Whatever happened to a loving community of like minded people having a great time. Now you have to worry about getting poison like this. I'm glad the rave scene is all but gone, compared to what it was in the 90's, and even the early 2000's.Party safe little candy kids.Sorry most of you guys missed that.


money and greed.... people thinking they're making something good, but it turns out to be another atom bomb


----------



## Fiend4The$ (Nov 27, 2012)

Pop a Molly drink some Orange Juice get higher!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 27, 2012)

Even Molly should be tested. Even back in the good old days pills needed to be tested. 
I remember people saying my pure Molly was "dopey" in the late 90s and early 00s because methbombs had already become the standard. 
TEST YOUR SHIT! Unless you watched it get synthesized! And even then a quick verification is a wise idea. Nothing more embarrassing than going to sell a few hundred grams of something and having it not test right!


----------



## stoneybone (Nov 29, 2012)

everyone was selling bathsalts at the forest. my friend bought 2 gs of pure bath salts.. I took one taste just to see what all the rave was about and it tasted like someone took a shit in my mouth.... never again. test kit and pure MDMA from here on out!!!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Nov 30, 2012)

Im guessing you mean Electric Forest? I went too, out of the probably 1/4 oz of "molly" my friends and I bought, only 2gs maybe was legit. It's awful, the dealers don't even realize it.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 5, 2012)

Saw no good molly there. Scored some bomb ass Sass. Heard there was a lot but every try led to someone who just got rid of it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 5, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Saw no good molly there. Scored some bomb ass Sass. Heard there was a lot but every try led to someone who just got rid of it.


 what on earth is sass m8?? never heard that term before..


----------



## Krondizzel (Dec 5, 2012)

sassifras. mescaline + mdma


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Dec 6, 2012)

People always say they have "sass".. I never believe them. They always say Sass is just from the Sassafras tree, not really MDMA but still gives you the effects. Can anyone (MrE?) confirm if "sass" is a legit substance to get an effect from


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 6, 2012)

Looked like brown sugar, tested positive for MDA/MDMA and was a little more trippy than good molly. Wish I'd stocked up.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 6, 2012)

Sass sometimes refers to MDA and sometimes can be MDMA in my experience. It comes from the fact that MDMA is often made from safrole which is sourced from the oils of the sassafras tree. Having a test kit that can tell MDA from MDMA can be helpful when dealin with it. It's sometimes sold as a "natural" Molly which just makes me want to smack people. Natural does not mean good or safe. Neither does organic.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Dec 6, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> It's sometimes sold as a "natural" Molly which just makes me want to smack people.


Exactly why I asked hahaha.

So it's MDA? Or is it just MDMA with a step or two left out? I have a few friends who seem to think that they can extract the goodness out of wild Sassafras trees near where we live. None of them have more than 2 years of college chem.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 6, 2012)

It can be MDA or MDMA from what I understand.
Id love to hear some proposals for how to extract an active from a sassafras tree.
i was working in a lab before I took any college chem.


----------



## CrackIsWack (Dec 6, 2012)

MDA. you should have seen the sass coming thru the northeast all summer... everyone was sick of it despite the fact it was straight black/brown goo chunks that couldnt test any better. Looks nasty and smelled pungent as hell. However i prefer MDA over MDMA in most settings. If youre looking to speed take mdma, if you want something more relaxed mda.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 6, 2012)

Chunks of goo could test a lot better. They could be white and crystaline.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 6, 2012)

CrackIsWack said:


> MDA. you should have seen the sass coming thru the northeast all summer... everyone was sick of it despite the fact it was straight black/brown goo chunks that couldnt test any better. Looks nasty and smelled pungent as hell. However i prefer MDA over MDMA in most settings. If youre looking to speed take mdma, if you want something more relaxed mda.


 mda is way trippier than mdma ime..


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Dec 6, 2012)

That's exactly what I've always heards, That it's more mellow. Damn... this is making me crave some shards


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Dec 7, 2012)

I think he means is, if it's cut with PMA/PMMA what will the test show. I've wondered this too, so I experimented. We mixed some real MDMA with some Butylone/ Methylone and did the Marquis test. It came up with both colors just mixed almost like tie dye, but that was a 50/50-60/40 mix. So I'm sure the PMA/PMMA would be covered up by the MDMA if it was more of a 90/10 mix, but then what would be the point of even cutting it yah know?

It's best to do these reagent test on a white plate. You can really see the coloring on those compared to the test tubes.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 7, 2012)

If there is enough PM(M)A to be a danger it'll show up in the test. It's not something you end up getting trace amounts of, is there or it isn't generally.


----------



## KUSH GOD (Dec 7, 2012)

Hahaha this is some funny shit. Crack heads selling bathsalts as Molly and shit makes me geek. I'm so glad my drug dealers aren't scum bags =)


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Dec 7, 2012)

KUSH GOD said:


> Hahaha this is some funny shit. Crack heads selling bathsalts as Molly and shit makes me geek. I'm so glad my drug dealers aren't scum bags =)


...but are you sure


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm so glad the X-Files taught me the importance of trusting no one!


----------



## MiKron (Jan 15, 2013)

MDMA directly destroys asian rainforests, destroying hundred year old trees to boil the bottom 3 feet for precursor.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 15, 2013)

It doesn't have to. Safrole is not needed to make MDMA.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 15, 2013)

Really?? What is it people extract from the saforole then? Just curious


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 16, 2013)

Because it is a better precursor.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 17, 2013)

I have wondered about all the wild sassafras near where I live?


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 18, 2013)

Iirc it has some but nowhere near as much as the SE Asian tree. Synthesis from allylcatechol followed by forming the MD ring with a dihalomethane avoids the use of the tree.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 22, 2013)

http://guardiannews.com/society/2013/jan/22/police-contaminated-ecstasy-tablets-deaths
Three dead in England from bad pills. There's no toxicology data available yet but I'd bet there's PMA in them. Purple, green, yellow, and blue hearts. 
Becareful and test your drugs!


----------



## canndo (Jan 26, 2013)

SmokingTree said:


> My sources NEVER buy anything but the real deal. My herb source up in Baltimore orders his Kush from Cali, and my Acid and other psychedelics source lives in Baltimore as well. But I know for a fact the one that buys the Hallucinogens gets it from a reliable source online. (Silk Road).



There could have been a time when I was your source - I was dependable and always always gave everyone the first cabin cruize. but I was wrong plenty of times - I wound up selling what today would have been a gold mine but back then was a rip off - cans of mushrooms touted to be maqic. In fact they were button mushrooms filled with acid. I was fooled - and so were all of my clients. I finally waved a black light over the liquid and it glowed like blue fire - magic mushrooms don't do that.


----------



## canndo (Jan 26, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> sassifras. mescaline + mdma




Folks gotta start thinking for themselves.


I've been hearing about mescaline being in this or that for 40 years. I've heard all about those mescaline "seed" tabs or micro dot mescaline.

A great dose of mdma is what? 80? 90? 100 mg? a great dose of mescaline is 400 - but forget that, one can feel 100 mg of mescaline so your sass dose is going to have to be at least 160 mg in order to have any effect at all.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 27, 2013)

So what are some of these negative effects they talk about in that new article? Like what are some signs that you may have ingested PMA/ PMMA


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 27, 2013)

http://www.erowid.org/library/books_online/pihkal/pihkal097.shtml
PMA and PMMA aren't very active, the number one sign is serotonin syndrome. PMA is a serotonin releaser and an MAOI which is a bad combo because as the levels rise it gets harder for the body to break it down leading to serotonin syndrome.


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 6, 2013)

Well for purposes of this post I am going to be using the acronym SWIM (someone who isn't me) a lot so just clarifying that beforehand:

We have a massive party culture here in South Africa, and there's been some WEIRD shit going around. Seeing as this is an 'MDMA' oriented thread I'll put them all out there:

Firstly, the MDMA used to really be pretty good. It all came over from the UK, then got cleaned up nice by one guy, an oldschool chemist that doesn't even eat any, he just loves 'playing lego on an atomic level' as he loved to say. Now that was our one prize source... Now there's strange cats running around with strange stuff...

SWIM got a few grams as a sample, now this was WRONG man, sticky and brown-ish. I'm used to snorting it, was impossible with this stuff. Effect was not cool, it has all the MDMA 'drive' but none of the sunshine. Also had that 'shrivelling' effect dex used to have, going for a piss it was like my knob had fallen off. And comes in bloody cheap, too cheap for good clean mandy.

SWIM got another sample from another source, even weirder, crystals yes but a 7g piece was clearly the corner off some big 'block' it looked veiny and crystals broke off along the veins. Also, ample drive, no SUNSHINE. And holy balls did it burn. Mum and Dad usually make bit of a noise going up the stairs, but not like this, it was proper eye-watering BURN. 

Good clean MDMA does burn but in an nice way, not savage like that stuff.

Haven't touched either since.

Then there's this stuff they're calling 'BKMDMA' but a much more trusted source identified it as a research chemical named MDMC. Gorgeous crystals, apparently tests incredibly pure, quasi-legal... But nobody can tell me a single risk for this stuff. 

People are running around getting bent on this stuff (it's DIRT) cheap without even knowing a single risk. My how the party world has changed. Makes me feel old.

and the one that freaks me out the most. SWIM recently got a gram of LSD from his usual trusted source. There's something WRONG with this stuff too. 

Acid, it's colourless, it's odourless. Countless grams have gone through SWIM's very capable hands. As usual one quarter got mixed into concentrate which then got mixed into sour candy dropper bottles, mix was as usual distilled water and pure alcohol. All went swell to this point, bottles at 120 mics felt like 100 mics, though... And then it went brown. Bottles were now STRONGER, more like what SWIM would expect from 120mics. The rest of the crystal was still normal, but each batch changed colour after mixing up, and the crystal itself was going darker, getting a browney-ness to it. And later it was noticed that the dosage-curve seems to be a lot steeper than usual, 100 mics felt strong, 300 not as strong as you'd expect, 500 was a case of WTF did we dose that right?...

It's not acid. SWIM'd love to know WHAT it is, but there is no longer a good chemist in the family that he can take a sample to. So now we don't even know what we know anymore. 

Thank god for reefer.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 6, 2013)

SWIM offers no legal protection and makes it harder to read what you've written. 
BKMDMA=MDMC=*B*eta*K*eto-*MDMA*=*M*ethylene*D*ioxy*M*eth*C*athinone=methylone=M1 Thanks to the incredible recklessness that people start abusing new drugs with we're starting to get some ideas about it. On a neurotoxicity level it's probably better than MDMA at equivalent doses, what redosing does we really can't say exactly other than it will increase the incidence of problems. The issue is that people seem much more likely to redose methylone than MDMA because it has a shorter duration. 
I can't really say what the substance may have been that burnt more than "normal" MDMA. There's a lot of similar drugs out there that are all going to be unpleasant at best but some are probably much worse than others. 
Is there a service in your country that will analyze samples that are sent in? We have ecstasydata here, they can't give you actual amounts of everything but it tells you whats in there.


----------



## Impman (Jun 8, 2013)

MrEDuck thank you for all of your information! I am a fan and yours! I started a San Pedro thread you posted some information on. I was cooking cactus tea and tried it several times, each time getting stuck on the toilet for a period of time. sucks. great trip but ...yeaah.. Ok, so you gave a awesome run down on the extraction of mescaline, that I have read and re read and still need to read again. I was wondering if you had a list of supplies for a mescaline extract, that can be bought at local hardware stores or home depot, wal mart. Specifically, a make-shift separatory funnel. if you already have posted said list I apologize , but I have searched ... a little. Or if you think it would be a really bad idea for someone with no chemistry experience to try it then never mind. I am looking forward to a nice mescaline trip again and have some beautiful cacti in the back yard that are potent. I can stomach the taste of the tea (yuck!) but i am punished by mescalito later. If you don't have time no worries! I think right before you made a list last time your foot was swollen. hope that is better


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 28, 2013)

8 dead in Northern Ireland, no toxicology yet but always a good reminder to test your drugs. Fuck prohibition!http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-23104219


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 29, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> Well for purposes of this post I am going to be using the acronym SWIM (someone who isn't me) a lot so just clarifying that beforehand:
> 
> We have a massive party culture here in South Africa, and there's been some WEIRD shit going around. Seeing as this is an 'MDMA' oriented thread I'll put them all out there:
> 
> ...


There you are you little madman. Not gotten yerself kicked off yet? And stop hi-jacking my bloody wifi lol...


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

A death a dozens of hospitalizations at Paradiso Festival in WA.
http://www.komonews.com/news/1-dead-dozens-hospitalized-after-drug-overdoses-at-Paradiso-Festival-Gorge-Amphitheatre-213783041.html?m=y&smobile=y&clmob=y&c=n


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 1, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> A death a dozens of hospitalizations at Paradiso Festival in WA.
> http://www.komonews.com/news/1-dead-dozens-hospitalized-after-drug-overdoses-at-Paradiso-Festival-Gorge-Amphitheatre-213783041.html?m=y&smobile=y&clmob=y&c=n


Prohibition: HooFuckingRaaaaaaaaaaaaay. Makes me kinda livid really.


----------



## MaryjaneFirechild (Aug 19, 2013)

SmokingTree said:


> Omg I cant stop laughing. I remember hearing stories that some dude stole the shit out of a drug dealer right in front of the Sugarland Complex's. They said that she dropped as soon as he hit her, lmao!


Its never funny that some chick gets socked up by a dude. No matter how screwed up this girl is... She is still a girl. Have your girlfriend kick her ass. Oh wait dudes like that don't have girlfriends.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 19, 2014)

go back to grass city then, oh that's right, you were banned there too, wonder why.. tic toc, tic toc..


----------



## Cannabliss88 (Jun 19, 2014)

No its all waste time


----------



## Cannabliss88 (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't think its even possible to get banned from this place. I'm living proof lol you have all been trolled


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 19, 2014)

Cannabliss88 said:


> I don't think its even possible to get banned from this place. I'm living proof lol you have all been trolled


 oh yeah, like i didn't know what you were doing from the first post.. great trolling, you need to go talk to uncle buck and get your game up.


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 21, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> There is currently a worldwide epidemic of PMMA (paramethoxymethamphetamine) and PMA (paramethoxyamphetamine) laced MDMA and pills. It's been showing up all over the world in large quantities. Whether this is caused by impure precursors or intentional adulteration by manufacturers is unknown, and ultimately unimportant. The fact is that it's out there and based on the amount of it and the wide distribution I am assuming this is not from a single source.


Great way to get rid of the dancing night fairys!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2014)

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/Partygoer-dies-at-trance-party-20140925 Beginning of season, this summer will see many more.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2014)

What is the story with NOMBe's? IF that is the right name I got that is. It is a new series popping up here, seems to be low dosage high potency, several reports of severe psychotic episodes, convulsions, all sorts of mad bad shit. Making it here in drops and pills so far.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 29, 2014)

The NBOMes are derivatives of the 2C drugs that have near LSD potency as psychedelics. Because they can be laid on blotter they get sold as acid a lot and that is where the trouble begins. While tryptamine based psychedelics are damn near impossible to fatally OD on that is absolutely not the case with the phenethylamines, so you get some unsuspecting kid who likes to go hard and eats 5-10 and they wind up going into convulsions and possibly dying.
Chemically speaking the NBOMes are rather interesting as N substitution generally abolishes activ


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2014)

Cool I have a thread to follow up on. A friend of ours had these severe effects off a single drop. Tell me, do these react to ultraviolet the way LSD does? If not it is a quick way to check liquid at least. Edit: the 2c series is already a dualistic beast. With LSD like potency the line becomes very very narrow indeed.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not sure if they do but my guess would be yes based on the structure. Ehrlich reagent is the test kit you want for acid. It reacts with anything with an indole ring so it can be fooled pretty readily but the only psychedelic drug potent enough to go on blotter that would cause a false positive is 5MeO-AMT. If someone is that much of a douche I hope karma rapidly catches up to them.
At sane doses the NBOMes actually sound like a very nice class of chemicals. They've been around long enough and used by enough people that I am actually planning on trying the -B version if I come across some that meets my standards. I have heard of a few freakouts on normal doses but I've seen plenty of people have overwhelming experiences on typical doses of traditional psychedelics. Some people just shouldn't trip. Unfortunately this is usually something they figure out afterwards.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> I'm not sure if they do but my guess would be yes based on the structure. Ehrlich reagent is the test kit you want for acid. It reacts with anything with an indole ring so it can be fooled pretty readily but the only psychedelic drug potent enough to go on blotter that would cause a false positive is 5MeO-AMT. If someone is that much of a douche I hope karma rapidly catches up to them.
> At sane doses the NBOMes actually sound like a very nice class of chemicals. They've been around long enough and used by enough people that I am actually planning on trying the -B version if I come across some that meets my standards. I have heard of a few freakouts on normal doses but I've seen plenty of people have overwhelming experiences on typical doses of traditional psychedelics. Some people just shouldn't trip. Unfortunately this is usually something they figure out afterwards.


Yes this is very true. What bugs me about these NBOMe's is the South African habit of 'acid rapping' as it was called in the 60s. It is like a competition to see who can eat the most, and people go about it all wrong by consecutive doses rather than a fistfull of paper like we did back in the day. Fact is a younger me would probably be a casualty already i really did eat it bynthe handfull a few years ago. Hell this sounds like very bad news, we have a thriving rave culture with thousands of people getting high every weekend. Other thing is how liquid gets made up... lets just say lab precision is not a priority and people take pride in strong bottles. I am going to have to do my homework on this. I am still a total psychedelic fiend, nithing i wont try as long as it fractalizes my head lol, BUT I do want to know exactly what it is, not theoretically. I do think this solves the mystery of the grey acid from last year. That was something else. Thank gods I didnt trust the grey crystal


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for your assistance Mr Duck. S.A needs somebody like you around, it is getting messy here.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 29, 2014)

Sadly it is everywhere. The idea that you should use your brain before setting it in vacation mode is hard for most to grasp. Combined with shady fucks who only concerned with their own profits and don't care who they hurt getting them it makes for a very bad scene. 
People just need to grasp that these aren't like LSD and that taking ten is likely to put you in the hospital or morgue. It is my understanding that if you do manage to develop that kind of tolerance to these you can expect to ruin other psychedelics for a very long time as well. But you could get them for pennies a dose out of China when they first hit the scene.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah it is all Chinese, moving through the new African drug trade route, if you go up to a certain central African country or two you can pick up RC's cheap as chips. Israeli travellers hitting the Cape scene with masses of dodgy shit. I used to like them but now all I want to do is kick them out the country. But they bring good business of the legitimate kind too so good luck to that. But the Chinese connection is undeniable. Whatever happened to guys like RaveSafe that used to test our pills and papers and inform us about new stuff hitting our market?! When 2c-b hit here in 2002 as 'nexus' they did a huge campaign informing heads about this new drug. I could get the tabs for what would amount to about ten US cents back then, now they wholesale for around 7 USD and no way it is pure. The original tabs were small and white now they are blue and large. Sucks being a head these days with all these reckless profiteers. All I want is real acid and now it is more rare than pure DMT. Suuuuuuucks.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 29, 2014)

great read thanks duck! the only time i tried E it was bunk, but that is better then poison! some day i would love to try some real mdma though. its getting tested next time though


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> great read thanks duck! the only time i tried E it was bunk, but that is better then poison! some day i would love to try some real mdma though. its getting tested next time though


If you want it it will come to you at the right time. Funny how it always works like that. And once is enough, that first time cannot be beat, if i could travel back in time I would have stopped at that first e experience. None ever came close after that, and i will remember that night and morning as long as i live.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 30, 2014)

ill


Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah it is all Chinese, moving through the new African drug trade route, if you go up to a certain central African country or two you can pick up RC's cheap as chips. Israeli travellers hitting the Cape scene with masses of dodgy shit. I used to like them but now all I want to do is kick them out the country. But they bring good business of the legitimate kind too so good luck to that. But the Chinese connection is undeniable. Whatever happened to guys like RaveSafe that used to test our pills and papers and inform us about new stuff hitting our market?! When 2c-b hit here in 2002 as 'nexus' they did a huge campaign informing heads about this new drug. I could get the tabs for what would amount to about ten US cents back then, now they wholesale for around 7 USD and no way it is pure. The original tabs were small and white now they are blue and large. Sucks being a head these days with all these reckless profiteers. All I want is real acid and now it is more rare than pure DMT. Suuuuuuucks.


ill come see ya ham..bring that good family love..
nbomes are fun..i endorse their safe use..i had a bunch of 25c-nbome for my head,dosed at 1mg..one was great! everytime,a great trip..i never felt the need to take more..i did take 1.5 mg my first time,but it was .5 then 1 more tab a couple hours later..was testing the waters..other than the ten or so i sold(not as acid) to my buddy,and maybe 5 i gave away,i think i ate about 50 in a 8 month period or so..
it gets the spuniard thumbs up


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm surprised you weren't running into tolerance issues Rory. Everything I've read seems to indicate it takes about two weeks for NBOMe tolerance to reset compared to the week or less for other psychedelics. And tolerance to them can really fuck up other psychedelic experiences for many users.


----------



## revolutions" (Oct 2, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> There is currently a worldwide epidemic of PMMA (paramethoxymethamphetamine) and PMA (paramethoxyamphetamine) laced MDMA and pills. It's been showing up all over the world in large quantities. Whether this is caused by impure precursors or intentional adulteration by manufacturers is unknown, and ultimately unimportant. The fact is that it's out there and based on the amount of it and the wide distribution I am assuming this is not from a single source.
> PMMA and PMA are very potent neurotoxins that can be fatal from a single dose.
> These substances do not react with or alter the results of a common Marquis reagent test. You need a Mandelin reagent to test for PMA/PMMA. They will give a reddish brown result. MDxx will give a dark bluish black/purplish black result as with Marquis reagent.
> Please, please use test kits on any pills or molly. The cost of a test kit is insignificant compared to the value of your life. If you have a group you often roll with consider splitting the cost of the test kit to make it even cheaper. There is no reason anyone should die because they wanted to roll.
> TEST KITS SAVE LIVES!!!


my bad get in the middle, but I something weird happen to my dog he's MDMA but 2014 fews knows what's are the rolling old molly ,so to finish dog was hype for 2 days looking for something same spot 2 hours then what fk he was looking, nothing that was creap
Now I have he's food from China text 100 % love dancing talk and sex, I'm trying to make friends here
Sorry my french ,I'm national from samba


----------



## revolutions" (Oct 3, 2014)

I need help anyone ever see this kind, I know Krystal clear means pure but some source sad the others can be good too


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 3, 2014)

You can have clear crystals that aren't pure.
that looks like someone tried to rerock it but didn't melt it all the way. Weird.


----------



## revolutions" (Oct 3, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> You can have clear crystals that aren't pure.
> that looks like someone tried to rerock it but didn't melt it all the way. Weird.


I know who knows the source long time, I never use the test I know they not have the 100℅, that's one the reason I'm here to learn and possible find the quality, I just wanna check if this color is been around,if I test I know I'll be desapointed, we know that is safe because the source,he told us is DA. But not sure because bk is easy to fake in this days


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 5, 2014)

d


MrEDuck said:


> I'm surprised you weren't running into tolerance issues Rory. Everything I've read seems to indicate it takes about two weeks for NBOMe tolerance to reset compared to the week or less for other psychedelics. And tolerance to them can really fuck up other psychedelic experiences for many users.


i didnt notice at all. n fact,was saying to myself,this is great, i dont have to take 3 the next time i trip in 3 days..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 5, 2014)

clear,


revolutions" said:


> I know who knows the source long time, I never use the test I know they not have the 100℅, that's one the reason I'm here to learn and possible find the quality, I just wanna check if this color is been around,if I test I know I'll be desapointed, we know that is safe because the source,he told us is DA. But not sure because bk is easy to fake in this days


clear,yellow,purple,white,hazy,chunky,powdery,sparkly,hard,soft,clean,dirty,burns,no comedown,blah blah blah.....
DOES IT TURN BLACK WHEN YOU TEST IT?


----------



## mattman (Nov 6, 2014)

This may sound dumb... im drunk.. but what would be the order of testing for all 3 reagents to get a decent idea of what you are testing?


----------



## mattman (Nov 6, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> Great way to get rid of the dancing night fairys!!


Seriously bro?


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 7, 2014)

mattman said:


> This may sound dumb... im drunk.. but what would be thMadelin.of testing for all 3 reagents to get a decent idea of what you are testing?


You use each one on a different sample (you need a tiny amount to test). Id start with the Marquis or Mandelin


----------



## toxicsoul (Nov 8, 2014)

I have no kit test,I'm about to get tomorrow ,right now the situation only give this choice anyone know dark brown MDMA not bk specific I told MDMA no metylone I'm about to take 0.5 now


----------



## toxicsoul (Nov 8, 2014)

toxicsoul said:


> I have no kit test,I'm about to get tomorrow ,right now the situation only give this choice anyone know dark brown MDMA not bk specific I told MDMA no metylone I'm about to take 0.5 now


I Can felling


----------



## toxicsoul (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that its
*Good viber 
*I love my enemies Bs
*I get incredible hard like iron or rock 
*Rolling up and down


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 8, 2014)

Not sure what this is so let me take a massive dose! Really not the wisest course of action.


----------



## toxicsoul (Nov 8, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Not sure what this is so let me take a massive dose! Really not the wisest course of action.


I know now is MDMA put not pure as usaly no side effects at all no jarw its more calm no speed mostly is rolling


----------



## toxicsoul (Nov 8, 2014)

Also whole night I'm not crazy I took 4 times 0.2gr let's say every 2 or 3 one quarter of a gr if you know what I'm saying 1 gr 8 hours


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 8, 2014)

Redoing that many times makes the crash so much worse. I know it can be hard but only redose once and it's so much easier on your body. Also .25 is still a hefty dose unless you roll a lot.


----------



## toxicsoul (Nov 8, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Redoing that many times makes the crash so much worse. I know it can be hard but only redose once and it's so much easier on your body. Also .25 is still a hefty dose unless you roll a lot.


Every word brow I got it


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 8, 2014)

I used to be so careless and arrogant even just a few years ago when I joined this forum. damn... Thanks Duck, I think you've played a major part in me becoming a more responsible connoisseur.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 8, 2014)

That just put a huge smile on my face bro. 
I believe we are really selling psychedelic drugs short by using them irresponsibly. Theycan be so much more than a fun time. Not that they should never be taken strictly for enjoyment. But finding balance is one of the keys to all things in life IME.


----------



## toxicsoul (Nov 8, 2014)

What a expert person should tell for a friend does shitt every single day


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ur soul is toxic. Shit bag


----------



## toxicsoul (Nov 18, 2014)

Its better to remain silent and be thought a fool than open ones mouth and remove all doubt"


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Damn man no need to hurt my feelings. Dick


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 17, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> That just put a huge smile on my face bro.
> I believe we are really selling psychedelic drugs short by using them irresponsibly. Theycan be so much more than a fun time. Not that they should never be taken strictly for enjoyment. But finding balance is one of the keys to all things in life IME.



I've thought long and hard about this. In my experience the most I can truly plan is set and setting. I can try to have my mind in a perfect place to just sit back and absorb the universe and end up having a total blast, not a truly relavent thought all night. Or on the other hand decide to eat a little and go enjoy a show or camp out with friends and end up having a totally spiritual experience. Sometimes I notice months later what a relevant trip I'd been on. Psychedelics have a bit of a sense of humor it seems.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 17, 2014)

That they do


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 17, 2014)

A bit of everything

Including long and hard


----------



## afplabs (Jan 2, 2015)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> I've thought long and hard about this. In my experience the most I can truly plan is set and setting. I can try to have my mind in a perfect place to just sit back and absorb the universe and end up having a total blast, not a truly relavent thought all night. Or on the other hand decide to eat a little and go enjoy a show or camp out with friends and end up having a totally spiritual experience. Sometimes I notice months later what a relevant trip I'd been on. Psychedelics have a bit of a sense of humor it seems.


Psychedelics changed my life. I was on 1g a week of test e,700mg tren a, and 50mg/d of anadrol. I went into my trip jacked up about something. As i started to really trip and listen to myself i was like wtf is this talking like such a dick? What a hater.. oh shit it's me. I got off all the anabolics the next day and started pct. I also for some reason was fixated on the stain on my cushion, i kept saying what is it about this cushion?? Well 2 weeks after that trip i went to an endocrinologist and then neurologist and was diagnosed with cushions syndrome. Crazyyyyy shit bros. Everyone who knows me is blown away by the changes.

Now i only take hmg, hcg, nolvadex and exemastane to boost my naty test from time to time and i feel so much better.


----------



## canndo (Jan 15, 2015)

afplabs said:


> Psychedelics changed my life. I was on 1g a week of test e,700mg tren a, and 50mg/d of anadrol. I went into my trip jacked up about something. As i started to really trip and listen to myself i was like wtf is this talking like such a dick? What a hater.. oh shit it's me. I got off all the anabolics the next day and started pct. I also for some reason was fixated on the stain on my cushion, i kept saying what is it about this cushion?? Well 2 weeks after that trip i went to an endocrinologist and then neurologist and was diagnosed with cushions syndrome. Crazyyyyy shit bros. Everyone who knows me is blown away by the changes.
> 
> Now i only take hmg, hcg, nolvadex and exemastane to boost my naty test from time to time and i feel so much better.



That was a big stack. Im not saying to go natural, but shit, no wonder you were an asshole.


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey everybody this thread looks to be a bit old just wanted to know if anybody thinks contaiminated Ecstasy is still going around? Most of the PMA deaths seemed to be localized in Europe and they came from pressed pills with the Rolex and superman logo. The deaths I read about occurred in the UK so I am going to say these pills came from one of the commercial labs in holland I would say avoid pressed pills unless they have been lab tested through a reliable source and stay away from anything that has a superman or rollex logo on it! has anyone on here come across any bad X lately? Where do you think these pills came from? I know the Nintendo crew in holland make all the superman pills did they do this or just some shit head's making knockoff's?


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 29, 2015)

At this point the thread is more of a reminder to do your research and get a test kit.


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Apr 29, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> At this point the thread is more of a reminder to do your research and get a test kit.


I would never take anything without testing it that is just common knowledge was just seeing if anybody on here had any ideas on were these contaminated pills might have come from


----------



## SunKeeper (May 12, 2016)

MrEDuck said:


> The NBOMes are derivatives of the 2C drugs that have near LSD potency as psychedelics. Because they can be laid on blotter they get sold as acid a lot and that is where the trouble begins. While tryptamine based psychedelics are damn near impossible to fatally OD on that is absolutely not the case with the phenethylamines, so you get some unsuspecting kid who likes to go hard and eats 5-10 and they wind up going into convulsions and possibly dying.
> Chemically speaking the NBOMes are rather interesting as N substitution generally abolishes activ


You, I like : )


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 20, 2016)

@MrEDuck. Thanks.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 23, 2017)

IMPORTANT UPDATE:

*SWIM = Someone Who Isn't Me*
SWIM went to the mental hospital after taking 4 hits of WoW [blank LSD blotter].
Apparently each dose is at least 100 micrograms.
The night started out fine but once the second peak hit, things went horribly wrong...
*He dropped all FOUR doses, at once, around 6 p.m. last night.*
We were all hanging out at My buddies apartment and around 8 p.m...
like clockwork is where it all happened...

SWIM's friend and I only took 2 doses each. So We both were flying but not as high as SWIM was.... We were all smoking and watching stoner movies. and SWIM went to the rest room.
Thought nothing of it except about 20 minutes later, SWIM was still missing.
Thought and wondered what was taking Him so long... Figured He was taking a long poop...
About 15 more minutes passed and SWIM was still gone....Around this time,
My friend and I went up to the restroom to see where and what SWIM was doing...

We heard gargling and spitting noises. My buddy opened the door and SWIM was throwing up.
We asked Him if He was fine and He just looked at Us with tears in His eyes, looking helpless.
I could most definitely read that SWIM was not fine but sensed this was happening for a reason. He kept heaving and moaning until He threw up the last bit He could...
I asked Him if all He took was LSD and He nodded and said "Yeah , and the pot We smoked."

After SWIM cleaned Himself up, We gave SWIM some time alone to catch His breathe.
and went back downstairs to eat some more brownies and get Him some water... 
The moment both Our feet hit the bottom of the stairs;
instantly We heard crashing and banging like SWIM was throwing Himself around the bathroom.... We ran back up stairs and that is exactly what He was doing.
Literally throwing Himself into the walls and shelves. Every item in the room was on the floor at this point... SWIM's friend grabs SWIM and tries to hold Him down but that was no use.
after that... SWIM threw Himself out of the room and flew down the stairs screaming
*"THEY ARE HERE. THE APOCALYPSE IS HERE. THE CONSPIRACY IS TRUE"*
We chased after Him down the stairs and He ends up running out the front door to quick for Us to even think or make a choice to stop Him...

SWIM goes running down the street in pure insanity / panic mode.

Unfortunately, this happened so fast that both SWIM's friend and I could not stop Him from running out the door.We had no idea how manic He was on acid or not... We figured it was the amount of LSD He was on. ~ He ended up getting arrested because He got naked and someone called the cops on Him and SWIM even ended up punching one of the cops in the face... SWIM said that the cop was not on His team and not actually helping.
SWIM seemed very threatened and scared that the cops were "trying to help him"

SWIM was calm when He was first put into hand cuffs but the copS really WERE being a fucking jerks. The whole thing is not fair TO ME, in My eyes... I wish I could have done more...
but there was no possible way; unless I ended up hurting My buddies friend, myself and / or getting arrested too... I guess I may have not done a good enough job to calm Him down but He was manic to say the least. He even scared Me... God bless His soul.

I have never seen anyone so scared in My entire life.
He basically went into a panic attack.
The whole scenario reminded Me some mental hospital movie.
Like some mental patient, completely trapped and boxed in.
All freedoms taken away and looking that moments before He *was* free...
I cannot even imagine what that feeling must be like...

*It was like watching a small tinny, tiny part of the holocaust.*
*~~~~~~~ Horrible... Absolutely horrible.*

*God bless anyone that decides to take 500+ MICROGRAMS OF LSD*
*for 500+ micrograms of LSD at once could potentially ruins someones life.
and / or make them a homeless person.*


----------



## boozer-woozer (May 25, 2017)

SmokingTree said:


> Some bitch in my town was selling "Molly" until one of my good friends tested it and it showed up as bath salts otherwise known as MPVD or something like that.


lol murica


----------



## boozer-woozer (May 25, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> IMPORTANT UPDATE:
> 
> *SWIM = Someone Who Isn't Me*
> SWIM went to the mental hospital after taking 4 hits of WoW [blank LSD blotter].
> ...


i got the feeling smoking weed is what triggered that episode so bad, i definitely wouldn't want to smoke during the peak of high dose of lsd it can cause really bad anxiety


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2017)

I jumped in the river and what did I see?
Black-eyed angels swam with me
A moon full of stars and astral cars
All the things I used to see
All my lovers were there with me
All my past and futures
And we all went to heaven in a little row boat
There was nothing to fear and nothing to doubt


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 2, 2018)

Steady bonk!!!!


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 23, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


>


I like his channel


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 13, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> I like his channel


This bloak has got some whispers going around about His daughter and actual psychedelic drug usage.


----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 13, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> This bloak has got some whispers going around about His daughter and actual psychedelic drug usage.


Well he does use actual psychedelic drugs as for his daughter, I didn’t even know he had kids. Is she young and taking them?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 13, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> Well he does use actual psychedelic drugs as for his daughter, I didn’t even know he had kids. Is she young and taking them?


There are doubts about that.

He Himself doesn't even take real LSD. and/or smoke real ganj.


----------



## RedRooster898 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hello can someone please tell me what a good starting point is for shrooms I’m going to be growing some and wish to prepare and everything


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 15, 2019)

RedRooster898 said:


> Hello can someone please tell me what a good starting point is for shrooms I’m going to be growing some and wish to prepare and everything






PF tek psilocybe cubensis mushroom cake method.

*You will need the following for PF tek cakes:*
-Spores
- Wide mouthed Ball mason jars [1/2 pint works best]
~~~~~ 6 jars for a small op
~~~~~ 24 jars for a typical op
~~~~~ 36+ jars for some issues
-Verm
-Brown Rice / Grinder or Brown Rice Flour
-Hammer
- Sterilized clean nail/s to punch holes into mason jar lids
- Micropore tape [before inoculation]
- Permanent marker for labeling

*You will need the following for a Glove Box for spore inoculation:*
-Spores [www.micro-supply.com]
-Glove box [for spore inoculation]
~~~~~ You can make better or worse versions
~~~~~ They key is to keep out as many contaminates as possible
- Arm Harness [keeps less contaminants out if they are attached to the glove box]
- Arm ties or Clean hair ties [to keep air flow out of arm harness]
- Gloves
- Open flame to sterilize spore syringes [lighters do not work very well]
- Time and patience


*You will need the following for Your Fruiting Chamber for Your PF tek cakes*
-Perlite
-Shotgun terrarium
~~~~~ You can make better or worse versions
-Spray bottle [with a fine misting spray option is key]
- 1 blue spectrum CFL lightbulb / fixture
- A 'timer' to mimic the day and night hours. 12 hours on. 12 hours off.





The video above by roadkill really says it all from bottom to top.
I highly suggest watching all THREE videos to know exactly how.
I am free to answer any questions.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 15, 2019)

RedRooster898 said:


> Hello can someone please tell me what a good starting point is for shrooms I’m going to be growing some and wish to prepare and everything


There are lots of mushroom grow journals here to read and copy from. In the beginning of my grow journal in my sig line I outline the mushroom growing process that I used for a while. It was relatively simple and provided good yields of great mushrooms.


----------



## RedRooster898 (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks everyone I can’t like yet otherwise I would but thank u for the help I really appreciate it


----------



## RedRooster898 (Mar 15, 2019)

Iv got spore prints i have b plus cubes those are what I will be doing I’m hoping cuse it is my first time I am happy to buy a pre done bag or something and inoculate that I don’t wanna spend a lot of money as I do not know if this is for me or not I will definitely be checking out those grow journals tho thanks heaps


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 16, 2019)

You are welcome, RedRooster898!

Did You watch that video?


----------



## RedRooster898 (Mar 16, 2019)

I sure did cheers not long now and I can get everything woot woot thanks again


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2019)

> Ketamine is an entirely synthetic compound, produced from o-chloro-benzonitrile using a Grignard reagent.


*ALL psychedelics are NOT entirely synthetic.*


----------



## Riverboat2020 (Feb 8, 2020)

MrEDuck said:


> There is currently a worldwide epidemic of PMMA (paramethoxymethamphetamine) and PMA (paramethoxyamphetamine) laced MDMA and pills. It's been showing up all over the world in large quantities. Whether this is caused by impure precursors or intentional adulteration by manufacturers is unknown, and ultimately unimportant. The fact is that it's out there and based on the amount of it and the wide distribution I am assuming this is not from a single source.
> PMMA and PMA are very potent neurotoxins that can be fatal from a single dose.
> These substances do not react with or alter the results of a common Marquis reagent test. You need a Mandelin reagent to test for PMA/PMMA. They will give a reddish brown result. MDxx will give a dark bluish black/purplish black result as with Marquis reagent.
> Please, please use test kits on any pills or molly. The cost of a test kit is insignificant compared to the value of your life. If you have a group you often roll with consider splitting the cost of the test kit to make it even cheaper. There is no reason anyone should die because they wanted to roll.
> TEST KITS SAVE LIVES!!!


Agreed and because I do t like meth doesn't mean I hate all drugs. I just don't think it was created like a beautiful grown forested plant like mj, shrooms, etc. I just have seen the side effects of meth and don't agree to take this it fucks your mind up and you become a simpleton or retarded losing teeth skinny and fucked outta your mind dumb drug that sounds like I wanna deal with NOTTTTTTT BAD FOR THE EARTH, YOUR BODY, GO TO STEROIDS THEY HAVE BENEFITS AND GET U MOTIVATED LIKE METH JUST NOT AS CRAZY!!!!!!


----------

